# BlackMagic Codec for OS X Intel



## MrLatte23 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone have experience with getting this to work in OS X 10.4.9, QTPro 7.1.5, FCP 5.1.4? I followed the instructions that came with the driver, using Terminal to force an /Apple system cache file to update to no avail. Didn't have the ~library/Quicktime folder to try the secondary work around listed with the codec.

Footage originated in Adobe Premiere Pro on a PC.

MacPro
Dual-Core Intel Xeon 2.66 GHz
5 GB RAM


----------



## MrLatte23 (Apr 27, 2007)

I learned that there is no currently available way to open these .avi's on a Mac. I had them converted to 10 bit uncompressed .mov's and the Blackmagic codec works fine.


----------

